# vegweb recipes



## Guest (Jul 31, 2000)

Here is a site that provides many recipes that use a variety of flours, natural sweeteners, etc. http://vegweb.com/ The site contains MUCH more than recipes.-Judy


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Thanks Fleaz, that is a good site for recipes.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

THANKS FOR THE SITE. i AM GOING THROUGH ALL THE OLD THREADS AND FINDING MANY INTERESTING ONES lIKE THIS ONE. PLEASE EXCUSE THE CAPS


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Thanks for the vegweb.com recommendation. Lots of great recipes, it appears!


----------

